
Why I will no longer buy Hardkernel products or deal with the ODroid Magazine - ikromin
https://www.igorkromin.net/index.php/2018/07/06/why-i-will-no-longer-buy-hardkernel-products-or-deal-with-the-odroid-magazine/
======
Tepix
Seems like an overreaction to me?

